# Panning/Motion Pictures and Discussion Thread



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

LinkF1 said:


> Some great shots here, especially the surfing pic Jon.
> 
> Here are some of my best pans from Sebring 08.


Awesome work!


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

markseven said:


> The pics look awesome :thumbup:. On a scale of 1-10, with 1 being 'no photoshop at all' and 10 being 'massive amounts of photoshop', how much pshoping, if any did your pics receive?





markseven said:


> Ed and Cliff, you boys are knocking it out of the park! :thumbup: How much photoshop?


Most of my rolling shots don't have any excessive photoshop at all. We are talking minor color correction. Adjust levels a bit and maybe +/- saturation and contrast.



Jon S. said:


> Thanks! I shot that sequence at the end of the day in a light rain. Most surf photogs wouldn't screw around in such weak light. Through the viewfinder I knew they were gonna be good ones...


That is really nice. Just looked at them again.



AustinLonghorn said:


> Nice pics - are you just hanging out the passenger window taking these, or back of a van, or what? (can't quite tell from the reflection in the front bumper of the Rover)


Depends on the shot. Some of the photos I am sitting on the passenger window ledge. Some I am sitting or standing out the sunroof.

Some others...

From the DRIVERS seat while in New Orleans!


















E28 Rolling


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

This thread deserves a bump.

I haven't taken the time to take shots like these in a while. Need to do it.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

I got more now


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Bump.

Here is a 100+ pages thread about panning shots: here.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

This is cool. What Alpha Romeo car model it this?


----------



## h0tp0tat0 (Dec 26, 2009)

HONDAS














































. . .im learning, but i recently switched to a film slr


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

*SCCA & F1 Racing*

These two images represent the extremes in motorracing. One is SCCA Club Racing at Lime Rock Park in CT and the other is F1 in Montreal, Canada.



















Regards and Happy Holidays...JL


----------

